# How do you remove front bumper/facia w/o damage?



## gpepiton (Apr 7, 2014)

Never mind: found the answer when I searched for a spoiler removal inquiry... go figure. Thanks anyway.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

The answer is you can't.  Well it's possible but the side clips are more fragile than a Christmas ornament. Good luck.


----------



## Steamwalker (Mar 9, 2012)

Start with the sides, push them back to release the clip before pulling them away.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

I took mine off successfully once. The next time being just as careful I broke one side. . . the next time the other. Very crappy and fragile system and no way to replace them without a full cover


----------



## Steamwalker (Mar 9, 2012)

I've had mine on and off several times. You can buy the bumper brackets if they break but breaking the tabs on the bumper are another story.


----------

